# Can anyone help me?  Does Canada use CPT



## Melody Irvine (Dec 18, 2008)

Can anyone help me?  Does Canada use CPT, ICD-9 and HCPCS.  Everything I have found points to ICD-10 and not CPT.  Your information would be appreciated.


----------



## kevbshields (Dec 19, 2008)

Canada uses I-10--a real demonstration of how behind we are in this country.


----------

